# Tile over cold concrete



## ponch37300 (Oct 22, 2007)

I have done several tile floors in kitchens and bathrooms before but never in an unheated entrance. The HO wants 6x6 ceramic tile laid in a small(25 sq. ft.) entrance that isn't heated. It is a concrete slab that had outdoor carpet on it that was torn off. Some of the old glue is still there. What is the best way to scrape the glue off, any chemicals or just manuel labor? Should i try to heat this area when i tile it? Is there any special morter i should use or adhesive? Thanks for any advice on this.


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

For cleaning up the slab, mechanical removal is better than chemicals.
Chemicals may have an adverse reaction with the thinset.
I'd use a modified thinset like Custom's Flex Bond.
And I'd use a frost proof porcelain rather than ceramic tile.

Oh, and how's the condition of the concrete slab?
Does it have any cracks? If so, are they out of plane?


----------



## ponch37300 (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks Matt. The slab looks to be in good shape. I have used flex bond before. Thanks again for your help


----------



## lpyle (Feb 1, 2009)

*TSquare55*

I'm curious, did you install the tile in cold temperature? If yes, did you heat the subfloor and/or the space before installing the tile?

I have a homeowner wanting new ceramic tile floor installed in a bathroom located at an outside wall, with a concrete subfloor. It's January here in Ohio and the house is masonry with no insulation in the walls and no perimeter insulation around the slab. So the temperature of the concrete slab is much colder than the 55 to 60 degrees required by the thin-set adhesive manufacturer.

Does anyone have suggestions on how to warm the slab for 3-4 days?


----------



## cleveman (Dec 28, 2007)

You could just set an electric heater in there and see how that works, or (no joke), put an old electric blanket on the floor. Take temperature readings either way and see what works.


----------



## 1mancrew (Nov 17, 2008)

Along with an electric heater I would use a couple of floodlight stands directed toward the floor.


----------



## Bud Cline (Feb 12, 2006)

> It's January here in Ohio.....


Yow well It's January here in Nebraska too!! For another thirty minutes anyway.

Did you look at the dates of the posts you resurrected?

If that area is indoors and the indoors is heated I think if you'll check the temperature of the slab you find that it isn't much colder than 55 degrees and all is well for tiling. The slab isn't as cold as it feels to the touch I'm sure.


----------

